# Best trail/xc racing tire?



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

Been xc racing for years. Had a bad get off earlier this year; major surgery yadee ya.
Said i was gonna give up racing a few months ago; sold the last race quad and bought a 2012 brute.
have been enjoying it, BUT i have already found myself staring at the quad in the shop at night, repeating, I want to go fast:flames:.
already been hittin the practice track, gettin comfortable..just way to much tire roll with the dunflops.
Looking for tire info for fast trail riding/racing in the s.c./n.c. area...wet/dry clay, loam, mild mud, and hardpack.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

You'll probably get a lot of different opinions but I would recomend one of the radials such as the terracross. Most anything will be better than the stock dunlops!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> You'll probably get a lot of different opinions but I would recomend one of the radials such as the terracross. Most anything will be better than the stock dunlops!


I agree...anything is better then the dunlops. Brutes love radials on trails.


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

nmkawierider,what tire are you running? i assume you do alot of sand riding.
yea, the tires,(dunflops),are almost dangerous when you get aggressive.
i just need a tire that i can race or hunt with.
The bighorns look very round on the rear. I would think the flatter profile rears would work better on the brute.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I would go for the new EFX Moto MTC tires that are coming soon, 28x10x15. They seem to have the tread like the terracrosses, but bigger and 15" Rim.:rockn:

http://www.cocomponents.com/CC/EFX_Moto-MTC.html


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BF2012 said:


> nmkawierider,what tire are you running? i assume you do alot of sand riding.
> yea, the tires,(dunflops),are almost dangerous when you get aggressive.
> i just need a tire that i can race or hunt with.
> The bighorns look very round on the rear. I would think the flatter profile rears would work better on the brute.


Oh there's a ton of great tires out there. I have two different sets. On set is 26x11x14 Bajacross on 14x8 ss112s I use for everything except soft stuff and sand. Love the stability of having all-4s the same....hate the steering with 11s on front. 8-ply radials though..very dependable...no worries and not bad in mild mud. If I had it to do again, I'd get the 10s all the way around. 

The other set I have I wond at an ATV event in Arizona. Non-radial Racelines, 26x12x7 rears and 26x9x7s front on Douglas rims. Not the best tire, but pretty stout and not bad in sand and other soft stuff. Could be more agressive though.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

i have a set of interco reptile 27x11x14 radial and they have a flat profile but they dont do so well in sand!!


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sand is the one thing i do not ride often, maybe once a year.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Where we ride is a mix of sand, gravel and mud. Outlaws are not good on sand I can tell you that. It's like the bike is working hard just to get rolling good. With our sand and pea gravel mix you need to at least go 10 mph or like I said the bike is working hard just to keep moving and you can forget 2wd in sand. As for mud and gravel roads, the outlaws work just fine.


----------



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

Love my Horns, but the push in high speed turns!

I would go with Terra's if you like sharp high speed steering response.


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

http://www.pitbulltires.com/rocker_atv.php


----------



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

superbogger750 said:


> http://www.pitbulltires.com/rocker_atv.php


Great tires from reviews BUT:

Very heavy for the size
Expensive

at least when compared to Terracross and Big horns


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I almost bought some 26" Holeshot ATRs for the Brute. They are the lightest radial you can buy, and still a 6 ply. I went with Bighorns because I had them on the Grizzly once, and was very pleased with them overall. Also, the Bighorns will outlast Holeshots by 8,000 miles. :burnout:


----------

